# Great video on raw diets for dogs and cats.



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Found this video recently, and really found it to be an intelligent discussion about the nutritional needs of animals and why a raw, species appropriate diet is so successful in allowing animals to thrive. As a raw supporter, I wanted to share this lovely video!

This woman covers many topics, including the assumed danger of bones and parasites. Great little video to share some knowledge!

YouTube - ‪Raw Meat Diet for Dogs and Cats‬‏

Enjoy!


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Great video, thanks for posting it. I have been feeding raw for about 4 months now, best change I have ever made.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Very good video. I have been feeding raw for about 3 months with my new pup. We are doing GREAT with it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great video Angel. 

I shared it on FB. As a raw feeder for many years (first with Beau (prey model) and now with Stark and of course now with Zefra) I really appreciated this video.


----------



## dayrehabs (Sep 25, 2011)

Raw food diets have been shown to help the body deal with many common ailments such as flea infestations, hot spots, continual shedding, poor dental & gum health, allergies, gastro-intestinal problems, immune disorders and degenerative diseases. Diet is the foundation of health. The fresher the diet, the more nutrients are available for the animals system to utilize in building immunity, healing from illness and warding off disease.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*90 day drug rehab*
*90 day drug rehabs*
*90 day rehab *


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I love how she says that in vet school, they don't learn about dog and cats' specific dietary needs. Something people need to be more aware of. There's a vet's office right next to our Walgreens, and one of the vets comes in and buys Iams for her cats and Alpo for her dog.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Great video. I really like Dr. Becker's way of explaining things. I got her book last month and recommend it, especially for those (like me) who are still a little intimidated by raw feeding. The book does a great job of breaking it down into manageable pieces: Amazon.com: Dr. Becker's Real Food for Healthy Dogs and Cats: Simple Homemade Food (9780982533116): Beth Taylor and Karen Shaw Becker DVM: Books


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome! I'll have to check it out.  I've been feeding my dogs and cats raw for about four years now and will not go back. The changes are tremendous!  It is amazing to see how well they are thriving, even as they continue to get up there in age. I credit their diet as a huge reason why they are so healthy. Thanks for sharing!


----------

